# Drive away awning



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thinking of getting a drive away awning for my 2005 Autocruise Starspirit fitted with a F45i roll out awning.

Has anyone got any experience of using one which they could recommend please.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

we have the same roll out and use a vango air beam kela (well we've used it once so far this year)

There are quite a few threads about it on MHF might be worth doing a search for them


----------



## TheFlups (Nov 9, 2012)

The Vango is the dogs.... A bit pricey but does the job well.

Simple to erect after the first couple of goes it can be all done and dusted within 15 mins guys pegs and all. We have the Kela tall on a Bailey 740.

Good luck whatever your choice.


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

Hi peterandirene, my mate has one for sale, it's a Towsure Touring XL it is 3mtr x 3mtr and 230 cm high and it is black and grey. He paid £180 for it last year in show and he only used it once, he is looking for £100 Ono , if your interested look on towsure web site and give me a PM. THANKS EDDIE. Ps he used in on his 2005 Autocruise.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

another vote for the Vango Kela  

Aldra


----------



## kalamitty (Dec 28, 2006)

a driveaway awning is only useful if you intend staying on a site for a few days, its handy for storing chairs etc, I have a movelite xl, had it about 3 yrs and probably used about once a year. but now we have a toad will use it more, don't forget its another piece of kit to lug around till you get to the base camp. it only takes minutes to erect the awning only two poles which slide through then peg it down, and I do it on my own while swmbo, makes a brew. I don't connect to the van just to the side or at the rear. you can get an adapter that fits into the awning channel if you want to fit them together, but I've heard too many horror stories about awnings in strong winds.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

There is a pattern emerging here and it can be verified by googling second hand awnings. the adverts will all say things like 'only used twice, as new'.

Are you really sure you need one?

We had one (used twice as an awning and once as a tent). now we have a garden gazebo. Cheap as chips (compared to a driveaway), can be erected by one person in a couple of minutes (and taken down as fast). You can even driveaway from it better as it is not attached. We use it all the time on Temporary Holiday Sites. it is lighter, packs away better and more versatile (as in you can fit the sides or not).


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks everyone for feedback. We are thinking of an awning to provide extra bedroom for family, the Starspirit is a 2 berth.

I am pretty well settled on the Vango Kela Tall which includes an inner tent.

The only issue I have is, being new to awnings, can you pitch on gravel hardstands or will the groundsheet puncture? 

Planning on going to the NEC next week to see if there are any on show.

Peter


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi We have Kela Tall and have used it on CC hard standings which are usually stone chippings.
You can buy a Vango ground sheet which is supposed to provide some protection from chippings etc.
We use a ground sheet with ours and I also put extra protection under where the beams meet the ground.

It is easy to erect and take down and fits back into storage bag without problems.

Only issue we have is finding correct positioning but this will come with practice.

A word of warning if you buy one is to check that the pressure regulator on the foot pump is working correctly. Ours wasn't as it would only allow about 4lb pressure instead of 7. It is a known fault and Vango have replaced pressure regulator.

We are happy so far with the Kela only time will tell if the construction survives in the long term and spare beam inners are quite expensive to replace.

Chris


----------



## peterandirene (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Chris

As I understand it there is a built in groundsheet. Are you saying that you use another one under it? I see that you can buy a "footprint" to go under the awning, is this the sort of thing?

Can I also ask what sort of pegs you use?

Peter


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Peter
Yes there is a built in ground sheet but you need something underneath to protect from sharp stones etc.

The first time we used ours it was very windy and when we took the awning down there was a small hole in the base of one of the beams.
It hasn't caused a problem in the short term but I advise putting extra protection under where the beams meet the ground to prevent such damage.

The pegs that come with the awning would be OK for grass but no good for hard standing. I use hard ground pegs all the time.

I have also bought 2 extra roof beams, there is one supplied as standard but we often leave the awning unattached to the motorhome and the extra roof beams will give extra support in windy weather.

Regards
Chris


----------



## ttcharlie (Nov 29, 2011)

Have a look at the kyham quick erect awnings. Had one previously and used it a massive amount.

They do a version with a high door specifically for motorhomes.


----------



## Patchworkqueen (Dec 7, 2007)

We had a Khyam Motordome Excelsior a few years ago but sold it after using it a few times.

Khyam is quite easy to erect but it takes an age to peg out. It is about the same weight as the Kela Tall.

Having owned both I much prefer the Kela.

Chris


----------

